# Replacing fuel filter



## akacarl (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know how to replace the fuel filter on the 2004 Pathfinder? It's not in the manual and if it's not too difficult I would like to do it myself instead of paying someone to do it.
Thanks.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

1. you have to relieve any pressure in the fuel system
-a. you have to remove the fuel pump fuse; i don't know where it is exactly, but im sure you can find it since all of the fuse boxes are labelled.
-b. try to start the engine; it will stall. crank the engine a few more times, this will relieve any pressure in the fuel system.

2. fuel filter removal
-a. disconnect the negative battery cable from the battery: safety first
-b. find the fuel filter; its near the rear diff (i'm assuming you know what the fuel fiter looks like) and clean off any dirt that is on the inlet and outlet lines.
-c. take a phillips head screwdriver and loosen then detach the inlet and outlet lines. (have a rag ready, some fuel will start pouring out of the filter)
-d. finally, simply remove the mounting bracket bolt and remove the filter. you might want to mark one end so you know which way to put the new one in. 
-e. after you have replaced it; clean up any fuel that might have spilled on parts of the truck.
-f. put the fuel pump fuse back and connect the negative terminal to the battery.

on a scale from 1-10, its a 1. its kinda like replacing your oil filter; very messy. 

fuel filter looks kinda like this
http://rep.speedycarparts.com/parts...mg.speedycarparts.com/live/E1000126623FOR.JPG


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

he pretty much covered it. its an easy job.


----------



## akacarl (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hairball (Nov 26, 2003)

*Stuck in line...*

I have been trying to replace my fuel filter, but I am unable to get either the inlet or the outlet lines off of the filter. They seem to be stuck hard. Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove these lines without damaging them? I really didn't want to replace any fuel lines along with the filter.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Hairball said:


> I have been trying to replace my fuel filter, but I am unable to get either the inlet or the outlet lines off of the filter. They seem to be stuck hard. Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove these lines without damaging them? I really didn't want to replace any fuel lines along with the filter.


Try twisting the filter while holding the lines (or visa versa) to break the seal.


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just wanted to post a picture of where the fuel filter is... Hopefully, it will help some people out (especially maintenance newbies like myself). Service manual diagrams are helpful but it's always nicer to see the real thing. This photo is from 2001 Pathfinder LE.

On 2001 Pathfinder LE, you have to take off the spare tire for easy access.










I am planning to replace it this weekend...


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's hyperlink in case you have trouble viewing the photo...

Fuel Filter


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

One thing to add after doing this today: 
After removing the fuse and prior to removing the filter, open your gas tank's filler cap to allow any residual pressure to escape. The tank can become pressurized and cause gas to stream out of the hose attached to the driver's side end of the fuel filter. Ask me how I know. :loser:


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

*My 1998*

My 1998:
I did my fuel filter 2 weeks ago along with charging the A/C. I did notice better throttle right after the filter swap. I didn’t have to take the bracket compleyely off.. I just slightly unscrewed the clamp on the left side and push it through to the passenger side, but first I pulled the fuel pump fuse and then cranked the engine 3 or 4 times to bleed the gas. While pulling the gas lines I did spill about 5oz of gas. Here are some pics. I sliced the oem filter right down the middle to show the junk inside. My 98 pathfinder has 155k and I think this was the original filter. On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the most difficult, this job was a 3.:fluffy: This location this part is right above or around that read axle.


----------

